# hawk with a huge wing span



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

wonder how a hawk with a huge wing span can fly through the forest without hitting the trees?

This video shows how that happens&#8230;.




 | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3[/b][/size]


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Awesome video! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Great video thanks for sharing.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Pamelajo said:


> Great video thanks for sharing.


^^ this


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I saw this video a while ago and I still loved watching it again. I am very fond of birds. I find them to be so amazing. Thx Sig


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

it is not just the birds. when you start to think about creatures, it is amazing how nature preplanned everything.

look at me for example 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Not to get philosophical but it's not pre planning more like the ability to adapt and evolve.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I almost slammed one of those on the 407 the other day. the wingspan on it was wider than my windshield.


----------



## jroovers (Sep 7, 2013)

On a similar note, not sure if anyone has caught "North America" on Discovery, hosted by Magnum PI himself... here is a Harris Hawk doing much of the same, except in the wild, and the obstacles are laced with cactus thorns and spines:


----------

